# Air Mattress



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Does any one have one of these? How are they? Are they better than the stock thing in the camper?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Does any one have one of these? How are they? Are they better than the stock thing in the camper?


What stock thing are you referring to? 
The stock queen mattress?
The stock hide-a-bed thing they call a mattress?
The new stock hide-a-bed air mattress? - this is what ive wondered about. Is it any better than the hide-a-bed mattress we have?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Does any one have one of these? How are they? Are they better than the stock thing in the camper?


What stock thing are you referring to? 
The stock queen mattress?
The stock hide-a-bed thing they call a mattress?








The new stock hide-a-bed air mattress? - this is what ive wondered about. Is it any better than the hide-a-bed mattress we have?
[/quote]


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Does any one have one of these? How are they? Are they better than the stock thing in the camper?


What stock thing are you referring to? 
The stock queen mattress?
The stock hide-a-bed thing they call a mattress?
The new stock hide-a-bed air mattress? - this is what ive wondered about. Is it any better than the hide-a-bed mattress we have?
[/quote]

The stock queen. I have the foam thing on top, but it still sucks. I keep seeing poeple say they love these air ones. Just wondering if anyone uses one.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My 2009 OB came with the air mattress hide-a-bed. The air mattress is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better than that other horrible contraption they called a mattress in my other OB. I used it often this summer to watch movies on with the kids but haven't actually slept on it before. The sofa it comes in is very hard and uncomfortable though. It doesn't take long to set up the air mattress at all. One thing though, it tends to lose some air after a while if you have 2 adults and 2 kids laying on it so it must have a weight limit. If you could retrofit the air mattress into the old hide-a-bed sofa, which was very soft ,comfy, and great for napping, it would be a match made in heaven!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Does any one have one of these? How are they? Are they better than the stock thing in the camper?


What stock thing are you referring to? 
The stock queen mattress?
The stock hide-a-bed thing they call a mattress?
The new stock hide-a-bed air mattress? - this is what ive wondered about. Is it any better than the hide-a-bed mattress we have?
[/quote]

The stock queen. I have the foam thing on top, but it still sucks. I keep seeing poeple say they love these air ones. Just wondering if anyone uses one.
[/quote]
We just swapped out the stock queen with a Simmons Beautyrest. Oh joy! Its a HUGE difference. Id suggest this alternative to an air mattress. We had a standard queen and it is 4" longer which is nice for sleeping but made it tighter in the room, not enough to worry about though you can still get around it. I also thought that it would be harder to lift for accessing the storage under the bed. Its actually about the same, if not a little easier as the Beautyrest can fold/flex when lifted. the old mattress was stiff as a board.
Good luck!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, We use an Aero bed. Just put it on top of the standard mattress on the foldout bed and inflate it. Much much better than the stock mattress. We leave the stock mattress in the foldup bed to make sure the couch doesn't start sagging.
Don't know if it would or not, but no sense in taking a chance.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Yes, We use an Aero bed. Just put it on top of the standard mattress on the foldout bed and inflate it. Much much better than the stock mattress. We leave the stock mattress in the foldup bed to make sure the couch doesn't start sagging.
> Don't know if it would or not, but no sense in taking a chance.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


We took the mattress off the couch for the kids to sleep on once and the couch was not comfortable without it !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We had and air mattress in our Coleman pop-up but when I would get on it...WHAM!....DW would sail up in the air. Yea, I could loose a few pounds, but I'm not that big.









We decided the air mattress thing wasn't the way to go in the Outback. We have the 3" memory foam...a really thick Coleman sleeping bag...all on top of the thing Keystone calls a mattress. With this setup, it rivals our really expensive mattress at home.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

sleecjr said:


> Does any one have one of these? How are they? Are they better than the stock thing in the camper?


I am going off on a tangent a bit, but if you want to go for extreme comfort, we have a Sleep Number air bed at home, which we highly recommend!!. The company also makes them for RV sizes as well. Expensive, but if you are camping a lot, or a full timer, maybe worth it. It is not your standard air bed... anyway here is the web site. 
http://www.selectcomfort.com/specialty_beds/rv_bed.cfm


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Lee, if you have a really good high density memory foam mattress at least 3 inches thick, it will make all the difference in the world. Either that or a good real mattress from a mattress company. It will probably have to be shorter than a real queen. Measure first. I don't think you would be happy with the air mattress.

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Lee, if you have a really good high density memory foam mattress at least 3 inches thick, it will make all the difference in the world. Either that or a good real mattress from a mattress company. It will probably have to be shorter than a real queen. Measure first.
> *I don't think you would be happy with the air mattress.
> *
> Darlene


Oh yea...air mattress (at least ours) tend to make noise as the rub on the side of the trailer. Just another reason we removed it when we moved to the Outback.


----------



## Peckster2 (Sep 10, 2007)

If you need a special order mattress check out this website. http://www.lovemymattress.com/ 
We are in Southeast Alaska and our dog completely tore up the stock mattress in our outback. We measured the area and this company shipped us a new one that was thicker & better quality than the stock item. Their prices are reasonable as well as shipping costs (by Alaska standards!). They make several different types depending on how high a quality you want. We were very satisfied.

Dave
Petersburg, Alaska


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Path4ground said:


> Does any one have one of these? How are they? Are they better than the stock thing in the camper?


I am going off on a tangent a bit, but if you want to go for extreme comfort, we have a Sleep Number air bed at home, which we highly recommend!!. The company also makes them for RV sizes as well. Expensive, but if you are camping a lot, or a full timer, maybe worth it. It is not your standard air bed... anyway here is the web site. 
http://www.selectcomfort.com/specialty_beds/rv_bed.cfm
[/quote]

X2!

She's maybe a 25, I'm a 70. Married 43 years, got this mattress in Jan of 07 and for the first time, we both slept well. You want this, come heavily armed!

Sluggo


----------

